

Uniqul - World's First Face Recognition Payment System - Uniqul
http://www.fastcompany.com/3014379/fast-feed/forget-credit-cards-in-finland-you-can-pay-with-your-face

======
travel_fever
Time to pull out my Bill Gates face mask.

